# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] Can't disable Auto Paragon Screenshot

## Soopah

Hello, I want to disable the paragon_capture feature, so I set it to 0 in config.xml but it don't work and keep taking screenshots every paragon level  :Frown: 
Here is my config.xml file, Im using a fresh install of Thud

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<config>
<!-- general settings -->
<utility diablo_window_title="Diablo III" low_priority="1" auto_hide_hud="1" auto_terminate="1" high_framerate="1">
<!-- automatically capture a short burst of images every time you gain a new paragon level -->
<paragon_capture enabled="0" hide_overlay="0" />
<!-- set the area in your inventory where you keep your useful items (like potions, or anything) (8, 0, 9, 5 means the two rightmost columns) -->
<inventory_lock left_column="-1" top_row="-1" right_column="-1" bottom_row="-1" />
</utility>
<!-- graphics settings - do not touch unless you know what you are doing -->
<graphics directx_feature_level_override="-" />
<themes current="default" />
<!-- TCP server for TurboMGR only. -->
<tcp_server enabled="0" port="8081" />
</config>

----------


## SeaDragon

Hud.GetPlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>().Enabled = false;
Default theme customization 101

----------


## Soopah

So if i understand correctly , I modify the file PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.txt in \plugins\User
change it to a .cs

and add the line 
Hud.GetPlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>().Enabled = false;


like this 

// ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
// *.txt files are not loaded automatically by TurboHUD
// you have to change this file's extension to .cs to enable it
// ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

using Turbo.Plugins.Default;

namespace Turbo.Plugins.User
{

public class PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin : BasePlugin, ICustomizer
{

public PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin()
{
Enabled = true;
}

public override void Load(IController hud)
{
base.Load(hud);
}

// "Customize" methods are automatically executed after every plugin is loaded.
// So these methods can use Hud.GetPlugin<class> to access the plugin instances' public properties (like decorators, Enabled flag, parameters, etc)
// Make sure you test the return value against null!
public void Customize()
{
// basic examples

// turn on MultiplayerExperienceRangePlugin
Hud.TogglePlugin<MultiplayerExperienceRangePlugin>(true);

// turn off sell darkening
Hud.GetPlugin<InventoryAndStashPlugin>().NotGoodDisplayEnabled = false;

// disable arcane affix label
Hud.GetPlugin<EliteMonsterAffixPlugin>().AffixDecorators.Remove(MonsterAffix.Arc ane);

// override an elite affix's text
Hud.GetPlugin<EliteMonsterAffixPlugin>().CustomAffixNames.Add(MonsterAffix.Desec rator, "DES");

Hud.GetPlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>().Enabled = false;
}

}

}

----------


## SeaDragon

> So if i understand correctly , I modify the file PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.txt in \plugins\User
> change it to a .cs
> 
> and add the line 
> Hud.GetPlugin<ParagonCapturePlugin>().Enabled = false;
> 
> 
> like this 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can try it.

----------


## Soopah

> Yes, you can try it.


Thk you  :Wink:

----------

